# Steam Support antwortet irgendwie nicht -.-



## SchokoZombi (10. März 2015)

Ich hab am 5.3.15 den steam support angeschrieben da ich meinen Account ausversehen selbst gesperrt habe. Ich habe nämlich als ich Steam auf dem Handy installiert habe voll ausversehen jz echt nicht sarkastisch gemeint mein steam account gesperrt ja dann hab ich den support angeschrieben und der antwortet mir nicht ich warte schon seit 5 tagen und kann solange nicht irgendwas mit meinem steamaccount anfangen :/
Ich habe denen die Situation geschildert und ein foto vom cd key mit ticketnummer drauf und der support schreibt echt nicht zurück ich habe 61 games auf dem Account und sicher keine Lust mir einen neuen zu machen. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch schildern wieso die nicht zurückschreiben -.- 

Lg SchokoZombi


----------



## EX-Buzz (10. März 2015)

Schonmal im Spam Ordner geguckt?  Da lag meine Antwort vom Support drin.....


----------



## Astra-Coupe (10. März 2015)

Willkommen in der traurigen Welt des Steam-Support's SchokoZombi.

Sorry aber die lassen sich gerne mal 1-2 Wochen Zeit um eine Antwort zu senden und häufig kommen als erstes irgendwelche Belehrungen und nervige Links zu FAQ's, die einem kein Stück weiterhelfen. Daraufhin muss man wieder schreiben und erneut warten - nervig hoch 10! 

Ich habe schon einige male mit dem Steam Support zu tun gehabt und nicht nur das er in 90% total unhöflich und überheblich mir - dem Kunden - gegenüber war, nein geholfen hat er mir in 3 von 4 Fällen auch nicht. Das einzige was sie hinbekommen haben, war mir meinen Account nach einem Diebstahl zurück zu holen aber selbst das war ein totales Desaster, welches sich über geschätzt 6 Wochen hingezogen hat. Schön das man mir am Anfang gleich mitgeteilt hat, das sich während der Bearbeitung meines Falles am besten niemand (der Hacker) cheaten sollte denn egal ob der Account gestohlen ist oder nicht, einen VAC-Ban würden sie niemals zurücknehmen. Bei einem Account im 5 stelligen Wert ganz toll, also war wochenlanges bangen angesagt, das der Kerl nur zockt und keinen Mist macht. Sowas ist für mich absolut mieser Support und das einzige, das ich wirklich immer und immer wieder an Steam bemängeln kann. 

Wie kann ein Unternehmen nur, welches sich einen so guten Ruf erworben hat, solchen Support und diese schlimmen Mitarbeiter leisten? Wenn Steam hier irgendwann einmal den Hebel ansetzt und die Quallität weiter nach oben dreht dann wäre für mich die Spielwelt wieder in Ordnung. Nur halb soviel Sachverstand und Freundlichkeit wie ich neulich im NVidia Live Support erhalten habe, wäre hier schon eine Steigerung um 1000% oder mehr!

Ich hoffe dir wird bald geholfen, wenigstens ist es bei dir nur eine Unannehmlichkeit bis es geregelt ist.


----------



## BenGun_ (10. März 2015)

Niemand wird dir hier sagen können wieso es so lange dauert.
Seinen Account ausversehen selber sperren 
Seinen Account verlieren aufgrund eines Hacks, daran ist man IMMER selber Schuld.
In all den Jahren, seit es Steam gibt, und auf all den Seiten auf denen ich mich rumtreibe, habe ich NIEMALS einen Fall gelesen bei dem die Schuld nicht beim Besitzer selber lag.
Spyware aufm Rechner, dämliches Passwort und dann überall das Gleiche.
Links angeklickt, gecheatet, geklaute Keys benutzt usw und sofort etc pp...
Da dies wohl bei millionen von Benutzern recht häufig vorkommt muss man halt warten.


----------



## SchokoZombi (10. März 2015)

OK danke dass ihr so fleißig geschrieben habt  
ich werde dann mal warten FÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜR EINE LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGE Zeit :/
Aber naja solang ich dann wieder Cs go und meine 60 anderen Spiele wieder hab, bin ich froh ich möchte mir ja nur kein neuen account machen.
Und außerdem versteh ich auch nich  wieso so eine GROßE Firma so einen (schlechten) Support hat -.-
Habt ihr schonmal bei dem Battle net support angefragt die senden euch höchstens die Antwort nach 2 Stunden 
Das nenn ich mal guten Support ja dann danke euch auf jeden fall jz heisst es nur noch schön weiterwarten


----------



## XyZaaH (10. März 2015)

Du hast dich jetzt hier angemeldet um uns von einem Problem mitzuteilen wo wir nichts dran ändern können. Toll.


----------



## Shona (12. März 2015)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Willkommen in der traurigen Welt des Steam-Support's SchokoZombi.


Traurig ist eher das er zu 99% seinen Account nicht verifiziert hat und wenn man das nicht macht bekommt man keine Antwort

@TE
Wie verifiziere ich meinen Steam Account -> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762

Achja Rechnungen + Keys von nicht authorisierten Key Reseller ala MMOGA, Fast2PLay, G2Play, Kinguin, G2A und wie diese illegale Müllläden heissen werden von Valve nicht akzeptiert eher kann es passieren das dann das Spiel fehlt.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (12. März 2015)

Möglich Shona aber das verlangen die dann meisst auch wenn sie dann auf dein Anschreiben reagieren, sollte also eigentlich primär nicht daran liegen.  Im Normalfall wird man nicht einfach ignoriert aber es dauert halt extrem lange bis sie antworten - meine Erfahrung.


----------



## SchokoZombi (12. März 2015)

Kein Problem mehr Leute der Steam Support hat nach 2 anstrengenden wochen endlich bemüht zu antworten 
ENDLICH


----------



## Shona (12. März 2015)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Möglich Shona aber das verlangen die dann meisst auch wenn sie dann auf dein Anschreiben reagieren, sollte also eigentlich primär nicht daran liegen.  Im Normalfall wird man nicht einfach ignoriert aber es dauert halt extrem lange bis sie antworten - meine Erfahrung.


Längste wartezeit bei mir war nichtmal ein Tag und die schnellste Antwort kam in 30 Minuten somit kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.

Klar sie schreiben das man den Account verifizieren soll aber wenn sowas wie der "SteamOS Sale" oder nun das Ubisoft Wochende kommt dann haben die so viele anfragen das sie diese nicht so schnell bearbeiten können.
Aus Erfahrung und durch Jahrelange teilnahme im richtigen Steam Forum, weiss ich von einem Valve Mitarbeiter das der deutsche Support unterbesetzt ist und das seit Jahren. Leider bringt es einem auch nichts auf Englisch an den englischen Support zu schreiben, den das geht trotzdem an den deutschen und man bekommt eine deutsche antwort.  

Auch aus Erfahrung weiss ich das viele ihren Account nicht verifizieren können  Das Steam Forum ist voll mit solchen Leuten die meinen das sie keine Rechnung von einem Steamkauf oder einer Retail (mit Box) aufheben sollten und wundern sich dann das sie ihre Accounts nicht wieder bekommen. 

@TE
Na dann. Im übrigen jedes Mal wenn man auf das Ticket antwortet rutscht man wieder ans Ende der Warteschlange. Das ist die Strafe von Valve für die Leute die keine Geduld haben xD


----------



## haii91 (25. März 2015)

Mein Account wurde seit letzter Woche zum zweiten mal gehackt und ich habe den Account vor langer Zeit verifiziert. Das Eigenartige ist, ich habe nichts gedownloadet, niemand kennt annähernd mein Passwort und ich tausche nicht mal Items.
Ich habe das blöde Gefühl, dass Steamguard nicht richtig funktioniert und warte schon seit Samstag auf eine Antwort vom Support - natürlich mit allen Beweisangaben.


----------



## Shona (27. März 2015)

haii91 schrieb:


> Ich habe das blöde Gefühl, dass Steamguard nicht richtig funktioniert


Würde Steamguard nicht funktionieren dann würde ich nicht nach jedem größeren Firefox Update eine neuen Code bekommen.
Mit SteamGuard ist es ansich unmöglich einen Account zu hacken, außer derjenige hat auch Zugriff auf deine Emailadresse. Somit würde ich mal sagen alle Passwörter ändern und zwar in ein sicheres.

Ein sicheres PW hat folgende merkmale

- Optimale Passwortlänge ist 10 Zeichen (oder mehr)
- Klein- und Großbuchstaben
- Zahlen
- Interpunktions- und Sonderzeichen
- Es sollte keine Leerzeichen, Umlaute oder nicht druckbare Zeichen enthalten (nicht druckbare Zwichen sind z. B.				öäüéàèÖÄÜÉÀÈç)
- Keine identische Zeichen in Folge
- Keine Zeichenfolgen auf der Tastatur
- Kein ABC- und Zahlenreihen
- Passwort durch Wortliste erleichtert eruierbar
- Keine Zeichen die sich ähnlich sind im gleichen Passwort z. B. O & 0 oder 1 & i oder i & l

Dieser PW Generator murb.com - ICQ-Tools, Programme, Scripts, Wallpapers kann dir so ein PW erstellen und ich kann dir auch sagen das es sicher ist, den ich habe mein PW damit vor 5-6 Jahren erstellt und wurde noch nie gehackt.
Falls du dir deine PW's nicht merken kannst dann KeePass Password Safe nutzen


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2015)

Wobei ich der Meinung das bei aktiviertem Guard ein so sicheres Passwort nicht unbedingt nötig ist.
Selbst wenn sie deinen Steamnamen und dein Passwort haben brauchen sie immer noch die Daten für deinen Mailaccount.


----------



## Shona (27. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wobei ich der Meinung das bei aktiviertem Guard ein so sicheres Passwort nicht unbedingt nötig ist.


Stimmt schon, aber besser ist es wenn das PW trotzdem sicher ist und vor allem einzigartig. 
Wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe in seinem Fall muss jemand Zugriff auf seinen Mailaccount haben.


----------



## haii91 (28. März 2015)

Ich habe vorsichtshalber die Mail gewechselt. Nur das eigenartige bei dem Hacker Angriff war, dass nichts aus meinem Account entwendet wurde. Er hätte locker mit meinem Steamguthaben einkaufen können. 
Falls er Zugriff auf meine Mail hätte, hätte er auch automatisch Zugriff auf das Paypal Konto usw.
Bei mir hat das jetzt eine gute Woche gedauert bis der Support meinen Account wiederhergestellt hat. In der Zeit habe ich mich in Internetseiten der letzten zwei Jahre belesen und bin überrascht, wie oft das mit dem Accountklau passiert.
Meine Vermutung liegt nahe, dass bei mir der damalige L4D Uncut Patch download Schuld war und ich dadurch Opfer eines Hacker Angriffs wurde. Ist aber nur eine Theorie meinerseits.

EDIT


Shona schrieb:


> Würde Steamguard nicht funktionieren dann würde ich nicht nach jedem größeren Firefox Update eine neuen Code bekommen.
> Mit SteamGuard ist es ansich unmöglich einen Account zu hacken, außer derjenige hat auch Zugriff auf deine Emailadresse. Somit würde ich mal sagen alle Passwörter ändern und zwar in ein sicheres.
> 
> Ein sicheres PW hat folgende merkmale
> ...



Steamguard ist umgehbar - so habe ich es gelesen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2015)

Und wie?


----------



## Shona (28. März 2015)

haii91 schrieb:


> Steamguard ist umgehbar - so habe ich es gelesen.


Ja aber dazu brauchst du Zugriff auf seinen PC und musst 4 Dateien sichern die dafür verantwortlich sind!
Trotzdem brauchst du aber immer noch das PW und den Loginnamen.

Ich hab jetzt 8 Jahre Steam und den SteamGuard nutze ich erst seit dem 18.05.2013 und auch nur weil du diesen brauchst um im Marktplatz Zeug zu verkaufen oder um zu traden.
Ansich hab ich den nur angemacht weil Zeug in den Market hauen wollte, ansonsten würde ich es gar nicht nutzen.

@turbo
[Steam] Steam Guard umgehen[☭]


----------



## haii91 (28. März 2015)

Hallo Shona,

also ich selbst habe keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert, aber in den englischen Steam Foren bin ich öfters darüber gestolpert und wenn ich auf diese Weise gehackt wurden bin, dann müsste ich ja solche Dateien manuell downloaden. So etwas würde man doch schon alleine an der Endung der Datei erkennen, das etwas nicht stimmen kann. 
Ich finde es einfach nur ungewöhnlich,  dass so viele Nutzer - besonders CSGO Spieler - gehackt worden sind.


----------



## Shona (28. März 2015)

haii91 schrieb:


> Hallo Shona,
> 
> also ich selbst habe keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert, aber in den englischen Steam Foren bin ich öfters darüber gestolpert und wenn ich auf diese Weise gehackt wurden bin, dann müsste ich ja solche Dateien manuell downloaden..


Wieso downloaden? Diese Dateien sind auf DEINEM COMPUTER wenn du SteamGuard AKTIVIERT hast. Der Link oben ist nur ein weg um z. B. bei einm neuen PC die Code eingabe zu umgehen oder wenn man sein PW vergessen hat

Erklärung der Dateien anhand dessen was bei Elite steht:

X:\Steam\config\config.vdf
X:\Steam\config\loginusers.vdf
X:\Steam\config\SteamAppData.vdf 

Diese 3 Dateien enthalten deinen Usernamen und dein Passwort wenn du automatisch einloggen aktiviert hast

----

X:\Steam\ssfn****

Diese Datei ist für SteamGuard zuständig und damit umgeht man die Codeeingabe.

---

Ansich ist die Methode aus dem Link nur für den Eigenbedarf gedacht und nicht um andere den Account zu stehlen!




haii91 schrieb:


> So etwas würde man doch schon alleine an der Endung der Datei erkennen, das etwas nicht stimmen kann. .


Nein da es die Standartdateien sind, die Steamanlegt!



haii91 schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach nur ungewöhnlich,  dass so viele Nutzer - besonders CSGO Spieler - gehackt worden sind.


Ja, CSGO Spieler & TF2 Spieler....Traden mit jedem Volldeppen und nehmen jeden X-beliebigen Spieler in die Freundesliste auf!

Ich kriege pro Wochen ca. 20 Freundesanfragen von denen 99% kein Community-Profil, das Profil Privat ist, nur Free-2-Play Spiele im Account oder gar kein Spiel im Account und für mich wichtig keine Steamlevel haben.
Wenn ich diesen Schmock annehmen würde, dann wäre ich schon 1000x gehackt worden und gerade bei letzterem weiss ich das zu 100% das dies ein Scammer Account ist der nur für den Zweck dient an irgendwas zu kommen.

Falls du dich nun fragst was ich damit sagen will ist, das es weitaus realistischer ist das du gehackt wurdest, weil du einen X-beliebigen Spieler hinzugefügt hast. Es ist nämlich sehr komich das sich diese Freundesanfragen im letzten Jahr dramatisch erhöht haben und schon nervig werden.


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ja, CSGO Spieler & TF2 Spieler....Traden mit jedem Volldeppen und nehmen jeden X-beliebigen Spieler in die Freundesliste auf!
> 
> Ich kriege pro Wochen ca. 20 Freundesanfragen von denen 99% kein Community-Profil, das Profil Privat ist, nur Free-2-Play Spiele im Account oder gar kein Spiel im Account und für mich wichtig keine Steamlevel haben.
> Wenn ich diesen Schmock annehmen würde, dann wäre ich schon 1000x gehackt worden und gerade bei letzterem weiss ich das zu 100% das dies ein Scammer Account ist der nur für den Zweck dient an irgendwas zu kommen.
> ...



Und wie läuft so ein "Hack" dann genau ab? Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass jemand meinen Account übernehmen kann, nur weil ich ihn in die Freundesliste hinzugefügt habe.


----------



## crys_ (28. März 2015)

Sorry, hab grad nur den Thread-Titel gesehen und musst heftig lachen 
Steam-Support schneidet katastrophal ab - Valve gelobt Besserung



> Bei einer Bewertungsskala von A+ bis F reichte es bei Valve zu einem F, also der schlechtesten Note. Dieses Rating ergibt sich unter anderem aus Nutzer-Bewertungen. So hatten Nutzer über 700 Beschwerden an den Steam-Support gerichtet, der auf über 500 Anfragen gar nicht erst geantwortet hat.


----------



## Shona (28. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und wie läuft so ein "Hack" dann genau ab? Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass jemand meinen Account übernehmen kann, nur weil ich ihn in die Freundesliste hinzugefügt habe.


Freund hinzufügen -> Unscheinbaren Link bekommen -> Draufklicken -> Account weg

Es ist auch nicht nur mir aufgefallen das diese Freundesanfragen immer mehr werden -> The neverending wave of hijacker friend requests. :: Help and Tips

-> Friend Request Spamming Issue :: Suggestions / Ideas
-> Account Hijack Alert (PLEASE READ) :: Steam Community

Das Steam Forum ist voll davon mit Meldungen bez. Freundesanfragen von Leuten die man gar nicht kennt.


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2015)

Hättest Du das mit dem unscheinbaren Link gleich geschrieben, hätte ich es auch direkt kapiert.  Ich dachte, dass tatsächlich ein Risiko besteht, "nur" weil man jemanden hinzufügt.


----------



## dsdenni (28. März 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Freund hinzufügen -> Unscheinbaren Link bekommen -> Draufklicken -> Account weg
> 
> Es ist auch nicht nur mir aufgefallen das diese Freundesanfragen immer mehr werden -> The neverending wave of hijacker friend requests. :: Help and Tips
> 
> ...


Habe schon ungefähr 60 dieser "Freundesanfragen" bekommen und sie dann instand blockiert nachdem ich dubiose Links von ihnen erhalten habe..


----------



## haii91 (28. März 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Sorry, hab grad nur den Thread-Titel gesehen und musst heftig lachen
> Steam-Support schneidet katastrophal ab - Valve gelobt Besserung



Der Link ist sogar noch aktuell. Der Support ist wirklich furchtbar schlecht. Eine Antwort bekommt man sehr sehr spät und dann sind es meist kopierte Standardantworten.
Leider kann man nicht mal was dagegen unternehmen, weil alle coolen Spiele auf Steam sind .



Shona schrieb:


> n.
> 
> Falls du dich nun fragst was ich damit sagen will ist, das es weitaus realistischer ist das du gehackt wurdest, weil du einen X-beliebigen Spieler hinzugefügt hast. Es ist nämlich sehr komich das sich diese Freundesanfragen im letzten Jahr dramatisch erhöht haben und schon nervig werden.



Wie gesagt ich trade nicht und habe auch niemandem angenommen, weil ich immer alleine spiele^^. Ich wurde letztes Jahr nach Weihnachten und letzte Woche einfach aus dem Nichts gehackt. 
Das einzige was ich mit meinem Dota Items gemacht habe, habe ich mit seriösen bots aus der Lounge zum Wetten gegeben. Da werden keine Freundschaftsanfragen gemacht oder Links betätigt, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Shona (28. März 2015)

haii91 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich mit meinem Dota Items gemacht habe, habe ich mit seriösen bots aus der Lounge zum Wetten gegeben. Da werden keine Freundschaftsanfragen gemacht oder Links betätigt, so weit ich weiß.


Und somit hast du deinen Grund warum du aus dem nichts gehackt wurdest!
Das sind keine seriösen Bots! Steam hat mich gleich gewarnt als mit mir einer Traden wollte und ich hab es abgelehnt. Trotzdem kann ich noch alles in der cslounge machen obwohl dort stand das ich den trade machen muss.


----------



## haii91 (28. März 2015)

Hm ok, wenn das so ist, höre ich lieber gleich auf mit dem Wetten^^. Ist aber ungewöhnlich, wenn Bots nur die Aufgabe haben Items anzunehmen und irgendwie durch den Handel den ganzen Account hacken können. 
Steam hat mich auch schon gewarnt, ich dachte zuerst, dass scammen damit gemeint ist. Naja wohl was neues gelernt .

EDIT:

Die einzige Möglichkeit die für mich schlüssig klingt, ist das wenn man mit seinen Accountdaten sich in der Lounge anmelden muss.


----------



## Shona (31. März 2015)

haii91 schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit die für mich schlüssig klingt, ist das wenn man mit seinen Accountdaten sich in der Lounge anmelden muss.


Nope den der Seite wird nur ein Code übermittelt und nicht deine Accountdaten, auch hat die Seite niemals zugriff darauf das verbietet die SteamAPI.
Ansich kannst du diese überall einbinden sogar hier bei PCGH und dann die Logindaten nutzen um dich einzuloggen.


----------



## Pyrodactil (14. Dezember 2016)

Nach fast zwei Jahren des letzten Beitrags muss ich auch mal meinen Senf zu Steam geben.

Ich warte jetzt schon einen Monat vergeblich auf eine Antwort zu meinem gehackten Account. Meine E-Mail & Telefonnummer wurde schon geändert, somit kann ich garnix machen. Ich habe auf keine Spam oder sonstige Inhalte geklickt, & nur übers installierte Steam eingeloggt.

Leider sind wir mittlerweile von diesen Online-Plattformen abhängig, egal ob *Steam, Uplay *von Ubisoft, *Social Club *von Rockstar oder *Origin* von EA. Bei EA gibt's zumindest bei Problemen einen sofortigen Rückruf Telefonkontakt mit sitz in Kempten, die einen sofort und kompetent helfen bis alles funktioniert. Geht vor allem schneller als diese elendige hin & her tipperei.

& von Steam (wo leider die meisten Games drüber laufen) gibt's nix.


----------



## GuteLauneLP (15. Februar 2018)

Lieber SchokoZombi,

Ich kann nicht sagen dass der Support von Steam schlecht wäre. Ich habe zwar erst einmal etwas gebraucht aber Habe innerhalb von 8h eine Rückmeldung bekommen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Lg GuteLaune


----------

